# Who are the top amatuers in the UK?



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't follow BBing other than on here really.

So just out of interest.. Who are the top amatuers in the UK at the moment?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

good question actually, there really are loads,

best bet to go to the nabba and ukbff british finals and have a look yourself.

i rate tom young up there, and hope to see my mate ian sturrock do well this year also - along with loads more, each class/weight has some fantastic physiques


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Michael Hannam who goes to same gym as me is in awesome shape.

http://www.npabodybuilding.com/ViewArticle.aspx?articleID=3098ed22-9652-4902-9be9-d440ea8b4f58


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

anyone who has the b*lls to get up on stage has to be the 'top' for me


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

all the winners and competitors at the british finals in any fed


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Alvin Small, Daz Ball, Stuart Core are the three that spring most to mind as they are the 3 who will be contesting the pro card and British titles this year....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Me

Im fcuking awesome

I know cos I have a certificate it says

'Tom you are fcuking awesome'

'signed Tom'


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

nathan selcon who will either be around mw/ lhw this year


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Was just about to say tinytom :lol: and pscarb


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

2 that come to mind are alvin small, and darren ball.


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

I have photographed Tom at some shows since 2005 and he has always looked great..i think another that always looks good in the photos is Cyrus Yaz (think that's his name?)and Barny looked good in the one show I photographed him on stage


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no one definite list....obviously winners of classes at British level are there along with those that constantly place in the top 5-6 of their classes......



Magic Torch said:


> Alvin Small, Daz Ball, *Stuart Core* are the three that spring most to mind as they are the 3 who will be contesting the pro card and British titles this year....


no he won't


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i was,once.

and i will be again. :thumbup1:

but only in a t'shirt coz my wife would divorce me


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Plenty to choose from to many to mention! Although this guy is not to bad :whistling:










Fivos


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Plenty to choose from to many to mention! Although this guy is not to bad :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beast


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Plenty to choose from to many to mention! Although this guy is not to bad :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt he from the fantastic four :laugh:

FREAK (in the nicest possible way)


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

glen danbury said:


> isnt he from the fantastic four :laugh:
> 
> FREAK (in the nicest possible way)


Glen if you see any of the American Advertising campaigns like for MuscleTech they have all started using manipulated the colours..thought id try it out on Daz...

Fivos


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Glen if you see any of the American Advertising campaigns like for MuscleTech they have all started using manipulated the colours..thought id try it out on Daz...
> 
> Fivos


just messing fivos - the pics (as usual) are great and really show how freaky he is


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

glen danbury said:


> just messing fivos - the pics (as usual) are great and really show how freaky he is


Think you mis-read what i meant I was just saying why I manipulated it..Didnt think you were messing.. 

Fivos


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Lee Spencer is my tip for the pro card this year, complete physique and when he's on....the condition is absolutely gruesome!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

colloseum said:


> Lee Spencer is my tip for the pro card this year, complete physique and when he's on....the condition is absolutely gruesome!!!!!


i was going to say that myself. i think the winner could well come from the 100kg class if either lee spencer or haroldas or whatever he is called competes


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Insane mass there in fivos pic


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Is Daz Ball isn't it?

Cut up a fair bit

Look at his tris here.....


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Ian Sturrock trains at my gym, he's got to be up there, he's doing the UKBFF Paisley show.


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

i think nathan deasha is definitely up there


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Laurie Carr 2008 Mr Universe Runner Up. Only because he is a mate of mine who owns the awesome Gym that I train at. Unfortunately I don't think we'll see him on stage again until 2011.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Plenty to choose from to many to mention! Although this guy is not to bad :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daz is an absolute beast, but his physique isn't pleasing, it's just freaky!


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Daz is an absolute beast, but his physique isn't pleasing, it's just freaky!


 Yep, Daz has the size and condition of a pro but is overlooked on symmetry!! its a shame really!!


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

I think Junior British Champ Lewis Breed will be awesome this year

Look out inters...


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Ramsay Strachan....DUUUUH! :mellow:

:lol:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Alvin Small, Daz Ball, Stuart Core are the three that spring most to mind as they are the 3 who will be contesting the pro card and British titles this year....


stuart cores not competing this year i dont think


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

laurie g said:


> stuart cores not competing this year i dont think


Is this true??? anyone know why???


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

injuries and time off to grow- as he is tiny and needs to slap sum size on:laugh:


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

coco said:


> good question actually, there really are loads,
> 
> best bet to go to the nabba and ukbff british finals and have a look yourself.
> 
> i rate tom young up there, and hope to see my mate ian sturrock do well this year also - along with loads more, each class/weight has some fantastic physiques


thanks mate appreciate that, im doin the under 100kg class this year, i'll be peeled an hopin to be right in the mix!!!

i do rate lee spencer, haroldas, dean lesiak, as some of the top amateurs


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Plenty to choose from to many to mention! Although this guy is not to bad :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eddie Storan, is not bad, i think he is taking a year out this year though.

Fivos!!! what the hell is going on with his abs, he's got a 3 pack, where's the seperation?????


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Uriel said:


> Is Daz Ball isn't it?
> 
> Cut up a fair bit
> 
> Look at his tris here.....


if I hadn't seen photos of him before that one i would have assumed thats photo shopped - look at the mass in his forearmmg:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

laurie g said:


> injuries and time off to grow- as he is tiny and needs to slap sum size on:laugh:


Ah fair do's I still regard him as a top amateur tho!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Ah fair do's I still regard him as a top amateur tho!


he definatly is one of the top Pro's and he will look amazing in 2011 but he needed to take a year out due to injuries and wanting to spend time with his family....


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

WATCH THIS SPACE steve taylor


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Vince said:


> Andrew Pinnock, 2009 Mr Universe Class II 4th


Saw this guy compete at the britain and universe in 08, stand out physique for sure


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Laurie Carr 2008 Mr Universe Runner Up. Only because he is a mate of mine who owns the awesome Gym that I train at. Unfortunately I don't think we'll see him on stage again until 2011.


This guy runs the gym i train at... great physique and top bloke as well.....always willing to offer help and advice.

Hope he gets back on stage soon


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Theres loads out there and a lot from this forum imo!

Have a look at the UKBFF finals results to give you an idea. Also Nabba (excuse me for not mentioning)

Alvin Small

Daz Ball

Stu Core

Dean Mcterrnen (cant spell!)

Tom Blackman - high tom!

Bobby Khan

Barney D

Jordan Peters - im sure will make a big impact this or next year

and many more which I will add but these are the ones that sprung to mind in the 10 seconds i wrote this!

and then theres Nabba which i dont know much about but saw pics of Paul S who I thought looked awesome!


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Lets see what next year brings. 

Fivos great shot of Daz mate.. :thumb:


----------

